# Brand vs Generic (Comparisons)



## Retired (Sep 25, 2012)

Are Brand-Name and Generic Drugs Really the Same? The Prescriber Perspective
Medscape News
September 18, 2012

Prescribers and patients often voice concerns about the safety and efficacy of generic drugs that are substituted for brand-name drug products. Love 'em or hate 'em, they are with us to stay. The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approves a generic substitute if it has proven to be "identical, or bioequivalent, to a brand-name drug in dosage form, safety, strength, route of administration, quality, performance characteristics, and intended use."

This lengthy article can be read in its entirety by downloading the attached  file.  The article surveys the subject from the user's (patient's) perspective.

In addition, the article Brand vs Generic Drugs: Are Patient Outcomes Affected? from Medscape News, April 30, 2012 also a  attached file is available for download and reading.


Furthermore, Health Canada and the FDA provide these information resources:  

Health Canada The Safety and Effectiveness of Generic Drugs

FDA: Facts about Generic Drugs


----------



## NeedaName (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone look at their prescription and asking: Is this brand or generic? 

I've stopped to check side affects. But checking brand or generic on any goods always seems petty.



Hopefully this concern is really about patient outcomes and not companies trying to make money.


----------



## Retired (Sep 26, 2012)

> Does anyone look at their prescription and asking: Is this brand or generic?....But checking brand or generic on any goods always seems petty.



It depends on whether it's important to you, and in some cases it could be, depending on your situation.

If the cost of your medication is crucial, and if you would not be able to take your medication in the amount prescribed by your doctor unless you were able to buy the least expensive form of that medication, then being able to identify the least expensive manufacturer would be important.  In addition, not all pharmacists might be selling the same manufacturer's product at the same price, so shop comparisons might further be in order.

On the other hand, there may be reasons for some people to want to receive the brand name medication...perhaps for insurance reasons, because they find a certain brand provides symptom relief the generic does not appear to, in their case; or for other reasons.

The customer has the right to purchase what they want, and if you are paying for something, whether it's prescriptions or bananas, you have the right to choose the kind you want, as long as it's available.

It should be remembered, that in today's market, though, many brand name manufacturers are abandoning their long time products and the only suppliers are the generic manufacturers, so there may not be a choice for certain products.

The choice of brand vs generic should be discussed with your doctor to determine if the specific medication being prescribed for you can and should be substituted.


----------



## positivethoughts (Sep 26, 2012)

My concern between the brand name or generic drug ... is the change of the generic drug from month to month from my pharmacy. 

I notice the other day that the name on my medicine bottles are different from month to month (it is the same drug); my antidepressent drug is being switch between different generic brand....so I wondered if this has an effect on the system....is it less effective or is it better because you do not get use to the drug.....or it does not matter....

I do not mind getting generic brands....I just wonder about the switching of the brands each month?

As for looking at the labels...I look at the labels to know that I am getting the medication that I need...and that there was no mistakes...becausse I notice my pills were different one month to the next, I started to look up the medication and what the tablets looked like to know I was getting the correct medication.

I will be asking my pharmacy about this....and may decide to ask for the brand name of my medication


----------



## Retired (Sep 26, 2012)

> .I just wonder about the switching of the brands each month?



I think I would be concerned too.  You could ask your pharmacist to give you medication from the same manufacturer from one month to the next, or switch to another pharmacy.

I find it unusual for a pharmacist to do that, unless you are dealing with a pharmacy that's part of a large chain.  Large chains may receive supplies from various suppliers, buying from whichever gives them the best deal.  If your file is not noted that you want consistency in manufacturer, the technician on duty will just fill it with whatever bottle is on the shelf....generically.

You could tell the pharmacist you don't mind generics, but you would like to get the same thing every month, and you would have good reason to make that request.

Remember, it's very easy to go to a another pharmacy....and you will often get better service from an independent than in a chain, in my opinion!


----------



## positivethoughts (Sep 26, 2012)

Steve, I know what you mean.....I do live in rural area, are small town has only has big chain pharmacies,now.

 I am glad that I was not overreacting to this problem. I will be asking the questions next time I am in the pharmacy.


Thanks for your respond


----------



## NeedaName (Sep 26, 2012)

My prescriptions have always been short term, cost wasn't really an issue. Pain relief or anti-biotics. I haven't been in the position to want to sit and compare. I just wanted relief. It's probably different if you're taking them week in and week out.


----------



## positivethoughts (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi, Needaname

It is nice to be able to not worry about the cost of things.....many people are not as fortunate. We need to look at the cost of what we purchase. Many people do not have good insurance coverage....

 I also just want relief when I am in pain, unfortunately I also need to look at the bottom line.

From your post I feel, angry, frustrated, sad, judged, offended.....My post is not about whether or not I compare my pills or the cost. I was talking about the consistency to the brand which I receive.

I also look at my medication because I want to know I am receiving the right medication; people do make mistakes....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 27, 2012)

NeedaName said:


> My prescriptions have always been short term, cost wasn't really an issue. Pain relief or anti-biotics. I haven't been in the position to want to sit and compare. I just wanted relief. It's probably different if you're taking them week in and week out.





positivethoughts said:


> From your post I feel, angry, frustrated, sad, judged, offended.....My post is not about whether or not I compare my pills or the cost. I was talking about the consistency to the brand which I receive.



I don't see any need to feel offended or judged. As I read NeedaName's comments, s/he is referring to the general issue of generics vs. brand name drugs and to her own situation. S/he even adds the disclaimer, "It's probably different if you're taking them week in and week out."

I think you are taking the comment too personally.


----------



## positivethoughts (Sep 27, 2012)

I did take it personally.

 For myself, health insurance coverage and the ablitiy to afford prescription medicine is a topic which is emotional.  When I feel that someone is dismissing or taking forgrated what they are covered for in health insurance; it does upset me. 

I have personally seen people, family members and close friends, need to stop taking medication because they could not afford it. These people ended up in hospital with more serious physical health problem, at a greater cost to themselves and also the health care system.

I am fortunate in having a great health insurance....I believe that I need to do my best not to abuse my health plan, so that I can keep having this great insurance plan both for myself and my family, also for everyone else that works there.

I am hoping that I am taking responsiblity for my emotions....and not deflecting....


----------



## NeedaName (Sep 27, 2012)

I can only speak from my own perspective and experience. My intention wasn't to hurt anyones feelings.


----------

